# Venlafaxine (Effexor)



## Local (Nov 6, 2009)

Dear all,Just started taking pills yesterday. To treat IBS-D. However, the first experience was constant flatulence and absolutely liquid stool. My IBS is usually not that bad. Is it normal for effexor to worsen your symptoms at first? Thanks


----------



## Lizzie87 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was on effexor for YEARS..getting off Effexor was the worst thing I have ever been through in my life. Seeing things, headaches and etc. It took me a good year and half to get off of it. Just fair warning, be careful!!


----------



## Local (Nov 6, 2009)

Lizzie87 said:


> I was on effexor for YEARS..getting off Effexor was the worst thing I have ever been through in my life. Seeing things, headaches and etc. It took me a good year and half to get off of it. Just fair warning, be careful!!


but did it help?


----------



## Lizzie87 (Jul 12, 2010)

Local said:


> but did it help?


Looking back on it I think it did help with my anxiety more then anything, im trying new medications now for that because Effexor just wasn't worth the withdrawel sypmtoms. I can't express enough how bad it was.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Scary!The docs keep trying to convince me to take anti-depressants for my IBS,but it's stories like yours that scares me straight!


----------



## natmodz (Mar 29, 2015)

I see this post was years ago, but due to no replies on my post, I would like to ask how long into treatment on Effexor did you get relief from your ibs-d? I'm day 7 on 75mg XL and still having diarrhea :-(


----------

